# Hillary '08'



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

huntin1


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I want the second one for a bumper sticker! :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We shouldn't have let the cycle even start and ended it after the first Clinton.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Sop the Cycle - Vote Obama!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Here's to hoping one of the party's can compell Colin Powell to run!! I don't care what party, I just think he'd be an outstanding leader.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

KEN W said:


> We shouldn't have let the cycle even start and ended it after the first Clinton.


 :beer: :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

njsimonson said:


> Sop the Cycle - Vote Obama!


You may want to do some research and check how he votes. Or maybe you have already.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

KEN W said:


> We shouldn't have let the cycle even start and ended it after the first Clinton.


The other option would have been Al Gore. I think I'd feel a little safer with GW in there. Make that a lot safer.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

boondocks said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > We shouldn't have let the cycle even start and ended it after the first Clinton.
> ...


Aye, you can say that again!

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

True! However we're back at the lesser of two evils again.....I hope and pray the next one is not like that. I'm not real optimistic though. :-?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> True! However we're back at the lesser of two evils again.....I hope and pray the next one is not like that. I'm not real optimistic though. :-?


I really hate picking the lesser of two evils. But unfortunately, that seems all that we are left with in politics any more. :x :-? :roll:

huntin1


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Sop the Cycle - Vote Obama!


What in your mind could possible qualify this guy to be the leader of the United States?


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I know its WAY to early to make any predictions but I think we are gonna be looking at a liberal president(sad but true). Let me tell ya its looking pretty bleak. I'm sure glad its still this early in the race with the two top choices being Hillary and "Hussien" Obama, hopefully some other Dems will pop out of the wood work. Cause we are in trouble if these two are who we have to choose from :eyeroll: . Lord help us. Thats all I gotta say.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

*Hillary Clinton's Indian name *

Senator Hillary Clinton was invited to address a major gathering of The American Indian nation two weeks ago in upper New York State. She spoke for almost an hour on her future plans for increasing every Native American's present standard of living, should she one day become the first female President.

She referred to her career as a New York Senator, how she had signed "yes" for every Indian issue that came to her desk for approval.. Although the Senator was vague on the details of her plan, she seemed most enthusiastic about her future ideas for helping her "red sisters and brothers."

At the conclusion of her speech, the Tribes presented the Senator with a plaque inscribed with her new Indian name - Walking Eagle.

The proud Senator then departed in her motorcade, waving to the crowds. A news reporter later inquired of the group of chiefs of how they had come to select the new name given to the Senator.

They explained that Walking Eagle is the name given to a bird so full of S**t it can no longer fly.

*Hillary Clinton vs. God *

Bill Clinton, Hillary Clinton, and Al Gore were in an airplane that crashed. They're up in heaven, and God's sitting on the great white throne. God addresses Al first.

"Al, what do you believe in?"

Al replies, "Well, I believe that the combustion engine is evil and that we need to save the world from CFCs and that if any more freon is used, the whole earth will become a greenhouse and we'll all die."

God thinks for a second and says "Okay, I can live with that. Come and sit at my left."

God then addresses Bill. "Bill, what do you believe in?"

Bill replies, "Well, I believe in power to the people. I think people should be able to make their own choices about things and that no one should ever be able to tell someone else what to do. I also believe in feeling people's pain."

God thinks for a second and says "Okay, that sounds good. Come and sit at my right."

God then address Hillary. "Hillary, what do you believe in?"

"I believe you're in my chair."

*Surveillance photo of Sen. Clinton in the Senate bathroom*










I got these off another site, too good not to post them up here :rollin:


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Don't worry about Hillery becoming president. She allready served her two terms


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

It just keeps getting better and better :beer: :beer:

From the NewsMax.com Staff
For the story behind the story...
Thursday, Feb. 15, 2007 1:19 p.m. EST

Hillary Clinton Buying Black Vote for $200,000

The press reported on Tuesday that Sen. Hillary Clinton had scored a coup in the presidential race by winning the endorsement of a key black political leader in South Carolina, state Sen. Darrell Jackson.

Now it has come to light that just days earlier, Clinton's campaign reached a deal to pay Jackson's consulting firm $10,000 a month through the 2008 elections - a deal worth more than $200,000.

"Jackson had also been in talks with Sen. Barack Obama's campaign about endorsing him and entering into a consulting contract for more than $5,000, sources said - raising questions about whether Jackson's endorsement was bought by a higher bidder," the New York Post reported.

Jackson - who is also the minister of a large church in the state capital, Columbia - acknowledged that he should have revealed his financial dealings with the Clinton campaign when he and fellow state Sen. Robert Ford, who is also African-American, endorsed Clinton.

But he told the Post: "It's not about the money - there were some other candidates who offered to double [Clinton's] offer," Jackson told the Post, although he declined to name them.

Support from black voters is key in South Carolina, where 49 percent of the Democratic presidential primary vote came from blacks in 2004. The state will host the first Southern primaries for both the Democrats and the GOP in 2008.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Going to be very hard to beat this one.....!

Hillary Clinton called Bill into her office one day

and said, 'Bill, I have a great idea!

I know how we can win back middle America and

secure my presidential victory in 2008'.

'Great, but how do you propose we go about that,

asked Bill?

Well, Hillary responded, we'll go down to a local

Wal-Mart, get some cheezy clothes and shoes like

most middle Americans wear and then we'll stop

at the pound and pick up a Labrador.

When we look the part we'll go to a nice old country

bar in middle America, and we'll show them that we

really enjoy the Countr! yside and show admiration

and respect for the hard working people living there".

A few days later, all decked out and with the requisite

Labrador at heel, they set off from New York in a westerly

direction.

Eventually they arrived at just the place they were looking

for. With dog in tow they walk into the bar. They stepped

up to the bar, the Bartender took a step back and said,

"aren't you Bill and Hillary Clinton ?"

Hillary answered, "yes we are, and what a lovely town you

have here. We were just passing through and Bill suggested

that we stop and take in some local color."

They then ordered a couple of cocktails from the bartender

and proceed to drink them down, all the while chatting up a

storm with anyone who would listen.

All of a sudden, the bar room door opens and a grizzled

old farmer comes in. He walke! d up to the Labrador,

lifted its tail and looked underneath, s hrugged his shoulders

and walked out the door.

A few moments later, in came another old farmer. He

walked up to the dog, lifted its tail, looked underneath,

scratched his head and then left the bar.

Over the course of the next hour or so, another four or

five farmers came in, lifted the dog's tail, and went away

looking puzzled.

Eventually Hillary and Bill could stand it no longer and

called the bartender over.

'Tell me' said Hillary, 'why did all those old farmers

come in and look under the dog's tail like that?

Is it some sort of old custom?'

'Good Lord no,' said the bartender. 'Its just that

someone has told them that there was a Labrador

in this bar with two ********!".

:lol: :beer: :lol:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

:rollin: :beer:


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

KFC's Hillary Special: Two Fat Thighs and Two Left Wings!

My only question is this: If Bill and Hillary get a divorce would they still be cousins?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

What worries me about Hillary is tha she forgave Bill for his affair with Monaca she might for give anyone that attacts the US.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

she will forgive them all. We will be attacked more and more. It is truly a sad state.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Hillary and Obama already sling mud at each other long time before the polls open


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Hillary Furious at Hollywood

Hillary Clinton was reportedly "furious" at the three Hollywood moguls and Clinton "friends" who hosted Tuesday night's fund-raiser for Democratic presidential candidate Barack Obama.

Three of the entertainment industry's biggest names - DreamWorks studio founders Steven Spielberg, Jeffrey Katzenberg and David Geffen - hosted the private Beverly Hills fund-raiser for Sen. Obama, and checks from Hollywood's A-list of stars - including George Clooney, Eddie Murphy and Barbra Streisand - added up to a one-night take of $1 million.

The New York Post, quoting a source, said Sen. Clinton "was furious at the three, who she thought were her friends, for supporting her rival."

The source said that someone in Clinton's office even called Geffen.

"They were very angry [the moguls] were holding this event. They calmed down after an assurance was made that there would still be support and money left over for [Clinton]."

A Clinton spokesperson denied that anyone spoke to Geffen. As NewsMax reported on Tuesday, "Obama's display of celebrity sizzle and campaign dollars challenges any assumptions that Hollywood dollars would default to Sen. Hillary Clinton, who has longstanding ties to the industry, along with her husband."

In a further slight to Hillary, Geffen told New York Times columnist Maureen Dowd that Republicans "believe she's the easiest to defeat."

"It's not a very big thing to say, 'I made a mistake' on the war, and typical of Hillary Clinton that she can't," Dowd quotes Geffen as saying.

When asked if Obama can stand up to "Clinton Inc.," Geffen replied: "I hope so, because that machine is going to be very unpleasant and unattractive and effective."

© NewsMax 2007. All rights reserved.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Here's some Hillary quotes found on snopes.com, she's so ladylike!
http://www.snopes.com/politics/clintons/hildabeast.asp


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> True! However we're back at the lesser of two evils again.....I hope and pray the next one is not like that. I'm not real optimistic though. :-?


College professors didn't often have brilliant insight, but I did have one fellow who's opinion gives some explanation as to why we always have to choose the lesser of two evils. He said:

"Society is like a mud puddle. Next time it rains I want you to perform an experiment. Take a clean clear glass or jar and go out and scoop it full. Bring it in the house and set it on the table and watch it. You will notice that the scum slowly rises to the top".

I might add that, the dirt settles to the bottom and leaves all us good people in between.


----------

